# What can we do with Maggette???



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

It seems more and more likely that we will not be getting Baron Davis or Andre Miller, and I think we will be just fine with Jaric and Dooling. (Odom handles the ball anyways) So now the question is, what will happen to Maggette? We have no way to give him any minutes. Odom, Miles, Richardson all play his positions and will get the time ahead of him. So, what do we do with him? He is too talented to be buryed on the bench, and I feel like he deserves pt but he cant get it with us. Can we trade him? He was part of the trades for Andre or Baron but now that fell through. What do we do? Same question with Wilcox. It seems we all like Ely better, so what can we do with him?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Clips have a very deep roster now with the additions of Wilcox,Ely, and Jaric. Unfortunately someone is going to have to sit. wow who is it gonna be? Probably Maggete-OH.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I still think a deal involving Maggette and Wilcox(and others) will happen for a PG.

I think N.O. would accept Maggette/Wilcox/Dooling(or Jaric) and a future pick for Davis once they realize he isn't going to stick around.

If not, I do think the Clips will get Andre Miller for something close to the same package. Maybe another team will get involved and take Maggette since he said he doesn't want to be in Cleveland.

But if something doesn't get done for a PG, I still think there are other options.

One I'd try and do is trade Maggette and Wilcox to Detroit. In return, we get Tayshaun Prince and the draft pick from Memphis that is only #1 protected.

Now, that is a gamble - That Memphis pick could end up at pick 13. But, it could also end up at #2. I would take the gamble because we have to clear up some room. But I think it would be somewhat safe to assume the pick to be about 5-7, which is fine with me. 

Prince would come aboard as a late 1st round rookie, and he would expect to not get much time. So we could kind of keep him on the bench and just play him in mop up time. He's not at Maggette's level in terms of expecting PT yet. And next year, if we aren't happy with our Pg play, we'll have a shot at TJ Ford or Chris Duhon with that pick acquired. 

Obviously thats not a rumor, just something I thought of. So it's almost impossible it happens.

Realisticly, I'd look to deal Maggette for 2 future conditional #1 picks. That may not necessarily be the ideal deal we'd like, but lets face it, Maggette is the oddman out. He isnt as good as Q or Odom, and doesnt have the upside of Miles. Plus, he's a FA next year and he will certainly leave, and we'll get nothing.

I do think something has to be done - Once Elgin exhausts all searches for a PG, I think he'll look to unload Maggette for future considerations.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I would love to get some high picks in the next three drafts or so. Next year there is TJ Ford and Duhon, and after that there is Sebastian Telfair and all other points who come out early. In high school and college right now there are loads of good points. If we cant get Andre or Baron a high pick would be great.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I feel sorry for Maggete, i remember him playing at duke, he was such a great player and now hes just wasting away. Suposedly the rumor that Andre Miller won't sign with the Cavs has been sinking now that DaJuan is on their team. But the B - Davis trade is still a posibility. But even if maggete was traded to Clevland he would still either sit behind Wagner or Ricky D.

Maybe they could make a deal to trade him for a pick, which would give the clips the opportunity to get a better PG out of the draft.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Why not keep Maggette around. Odom might get hurt again. They also might trade him because he is a pothead!


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

We aren't trading Odom. That is all there is about that. And even if Odom was to get hurt again we still have Q-Rich and Darius to take up those minutes. Don't forget about Pike either. And it is highly unlikely that Odom will get injured again, and even if he does it just means more minutes for our two other rising stars, Q and Darius.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I think the Clips should trade him in a packaged deal to get a solid PG. Just my two cents worth...


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

knick fan here............i think his future depends on whether Odom has matured enough to cut his bad boy act.....its getting lame. To me.......i think either could be traded.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom doesn't have a bad boy act.

He is an excellent teammate and the players love playing with him. All the coaches and teammates he has come across from his years in basketball have raved about his basketball attitude and ability. He's made a few mistakes with pot, but that doesn't mean he's a bad boy.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Then what exactly was he thinking when he did pot twice.....his quote was after the first time "I will never do this again." A year later..................

Even though Im not a Clips fan, I hope he doesnt turn out to be the next Derrick Coleman. Clipper fans, I hope your team stays together.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

He wont be Derick Coleman. Many players in the L smoke pot, and some do a lot worse, Odom just got caught...twice. This doesn't make him a renegade or anything, it just makes him a little stupid.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Hey jesus*

Why do you seem so sure that Odom won't be traded? You do know that he was about 5 seconds away from being a Cav, don't you? The deal was him and the 8 pick, who Cleveland wanted to be Butler, for Miller, but LA picked Wilcox by mistake.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I never said I was sure he wont be traded but I have heard from many places that he is off the table, and that the Clippers are shopping Maggette and the picks instead. I think the Clippers realize that Odoms value is at an alltime low, and that he is one of the leaders of the young clips. I think they will keep him around, but I could be wrong.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Well whatever the truth is to if Odom would be traded or not, that will not stop speculation. There are few players in the NBA right now that have more trade talk around their name than Lamar Odom.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clippers did not pick Wilcox by mistake. The deal was off, so they took Wilcox for themselves.

Im positive Odom wont get dealt because the organization knows he's the one player that could potentially lead them to a title. A team of Miles and Odom(at their peaks) is a far superior team than Miles and Miller. 

The Clips have built a great young team and to get rid of the man who not only started it all, but is the biggest reason for it, would be absolutely stupid.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I agree with RD. Odom is still on his way up, while Miller won't improve much. Miller is at the top of his game while Odom has the potential to become a much better player. Dont get me wrong, Miller is a top five point guard in the league, and if we can make a deal for him without involving Q, Odom, Darius, or Brand we should. I would just rather have Odom than Miller.


----------

